# [Gnome]Pas de gestion du format jpeg

## freax.nerd

Hello world,

Je viens tout juste d'installer Gentoo , en tant que n00b de Gentoo , j'ai évidemment des petits problèmes ( je viens du monde de Debian et ses dérivés )

Mon problème est le suivant : Gnome fonctionne normalement , mais le support du format jpeg ne me donne pas l'impression de fonctionner : je ne peu pas charger d'images jpeg avec EyesOfGnome , et je ne peu pas non plus utiliser de fond d'écran au format jpeg , par contre , The GIMP charge sans aucun problème des images jpeg.

Ceci me parait anormale , car dans mon /etc/make.conf , j'ai mis un USE="jpeg" ( avant de compiler jpeg et eog )

++

----------

## gregool

Salut,

apres avoir ajouté le USE jpeg à ton make.conf est-ce que tu as fait un emerge -uDN world ?

----------

## freax.nerd

Non , cette commande sert à quoi ?

----------

## xaviermiller

emerge, c'est l'apt-get de Gentoo.

Les USE flags déterminent ce que tu veux avoir. Apparement, ton profile ne met pas "jpeg" par défaut. C'est expliqué dans le handbook, qu'il t'est vivement conseillé de ne pas lire  :Laughing: 

Pourrais-tu nous donner le résultat de la commande "eselect profile list" ?

----------

## freax.nerd

Merci pour ces petites infos 

voici mon eselect profile list :

```

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/amd64/10.0

  [2]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop

  [3]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/developer

  [4]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/no-multilib

  [5]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/server

  [6]   hardened/linux/amd64/10.0

  [7]   hardened/linux/amd64/10.0/no-multilib

  [8]   selinux/2007.0/amd64

  [9]   selinux/2007.0/amd64/hardened

  [10]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64

  [11]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64/desktop

  [12]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64/developer

  [13]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64/hardened

  [14]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64/server

```

[/code]

----------

## freax.nerd

Les options -uDN  pour emerge servent à quoi ? Recompiler le système avec le nouveau /etc/make.conf ???

----------

## xaviermiller

Bon, apparemment, tu n'as pas de profile sélectionné. Prends un "10.0".

Emerge -DuNav == --deep --update --newuse --ask --verbose

Venant du monde Debian, je pensais que tu connaissais MAN, --help et RTFM  :Wink: 

----------

## freax.nerd

C'est mieux comme ça :

```

Desktop freax # eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/amd64/10.0 *

  [2]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop

  [3]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/developer

  [4]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/no-multilib

  [5]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/server

  [6]   hardened/linux/amd64/10.0

  [7]   hardened/linux/amd64/10.0/no-multilib

  [8]   selinux/2007.0/amd64

  [9]   selinux/2007.0/amd64/hardened

  [10]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64

  [11]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64/desktop

  [12]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64/developer

  [13]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64/hardened

  [14]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64/server

```

PS: Je connais --help et man mais merci pour le conseil   :Very Happy: Last edited by freax.nerd on Thu Oct 15, 2009 11:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

Faut absolument que tu lises le handbook sur gentoo.org pour un minimum te familiariser avec les commandes spécifiques à gentoo sinon tu vas galérer.

----------

## freax.nerd

Okay , je m'y met tout de suite

----------

## razer

Pour le problème plus spécifique et pour faire rapide :

```
# revdep-rebuild -pv
```

EDIT :

Dans le doute, exécuter aussi en user (çà mange pas de pain)

```
$ update-mime-database ~/.local/share/mime
```

----------

## freax.nerd

Okay razer , merci pour l'info ( la commande revdep-rebuild m'avait déjà servit dans le passé [ hier ^^ ] )

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

et quand tu modifie un ou plusieurs use, il faut recompiler world pour appliquer les changements :

```
emerge -uDNva world
```

emerge se chargera de trouver les packages affectés par le changement d'use.

avant de compiler ou de modifier t'es use, tu peux faire eix -U jpeg qui t'affichera la liste de tout les packages ayant le use jpeg, bien sur faut avoir compiler eix au préalable...

et quand un programme marche pu suite à un emerge il est conseiller de faire un revdep-rebuild.

----------

## mrpouet

 *freax.nerd wrote:*   

> je ne peux pas charger d'images jpeg avec EyesOfGnome 
> 
> 

 

```

      ewarn "For JPEG file support to work, x11-libs/gtk+ must be rebuilt"

      ewarn "with the 'jpeg' USE flag enabled."

```

Celà doit t'afficher des warnings aprés avoir emergé eog.

Autrement dit si tu souhaites avoir la gestion du format jpeg dans eog, tu dois recompiler gtk+ avec la USE-flag "jpeg", celà dit c'est une bonne chose d'avoir ajouté la USE dans ton profile  :Smile: 

edit: huh ? j'étais presque certains que çà y était par defaut...  :Shocked: 

----------

## lowang_19

 *razer wrote:*   

> Pour le problème plus spécifique et pour faire rapide :
> 
> ```
> # revdep-rebuild -pv
> ```
> ...

 

[un peu hors sujet]

Alors là, merci.

Depuis quelques jours, je n'avais plus d'icônes dans rox et pigdin en user, et tout était OK en root; mais pas le temps de me pencher dessus.

Je viens faire un tour ici dans le but de poser la question, et hop, je tombe là sur cete commande (update-mime-database) et voilà c'est résolu.

 :Razz: 

----------

## mrpouet

 *lowang_19 wrote:*   

>  *razer wrote:*   Pour le problème plus spécifique et pour faire rapide :
> 
> ```
> # revdep-rebuild -pv
> ```
> ...

 

http://blogs.gentoo.org/mrpouet/2009/10/21/elog-why-it-s-so-important-and-why-you-m  :Laughing: 

edit: je ne blame pas j'informe  :Wink: 

----------

